# Norseman Portable Structures



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2011)

Fascinating.  Do these buildings actually collapse for transport?

I'm thinking a small version of one of these (8x20 or so) would be great for team mate photos.  It would be like shooting in a giant photo tent.  (Don't let Don see these.)

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

We call them (or classify them as) portable structures, but I think that is mostly for tax purposes (land owners pay less (or no) tax for a 'portable' structure as opposed to permanent structure.

But you could still call them portable.  A decent sized building could be loaded on a few flatbed trucks and it goes up in only a few days/weeks (provided the land prep or foundation is in place).  They can be taken down, transported and re-installed, but that's not typical.


----------



## Gunner19 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like #1, particularly because it looks like the photo is symmetrical about the center


----------



## clarkperkins (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow those are pretty awesome. One of those would make a nice daylight space. They look expensive though.


----------

